# S3 Front Plate Mount



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

I test drove an A3 this weekend and the salesman showed me how the front licent plate mount just requires 2 screws on the bottom. So all you have to do is unscrew those 2 screws to remove the mount leaving no exposed holes in the grill. I was wondering for anyone that already has an US spec S3, are they mounted the same way making it easy to remove the mount and leaving the grill without any exposed holes?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

If you don't need to have front plate, why don't you order the car without the front plate mount? Instead of a thick bar across, it will just be the grille. That's what I'm ordering.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

lilmira said:


> If you don't need to have front plate, why don't you order the car without the front plate mount? Instead of a thick bar across, it will just be the grille. That's what I'm ordering.


I was at my dealer this past weekend and the front plate mount i saw was attached to the grill itself, there is no "bar" across the grill to attach the plate. 

I think if you remove the front plate mount it will look as if it never came with a mount in the first place, no drilling involved.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

They look like different grilles all together, not just slapping on a plate mount. I know that there is a no charge option to get the front plate mount delete.

I guess the dealer could have ordered the no mount option and add a plate mount to it.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

lilmira said:


> They look like different grilles all together, not just slapping on a plate mount. I know that there is a no charge option to get the front plate mount delete.


The car I saw at my dealer in Canada, was the first picture, no bar across just a mount on the actual grill it self. The second picture looks like a grill specificially for european cars as their license plates are typically longer in size.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Correct. The sepang car above has the european grill/plate holder. It's not what the US gets (I sort of wish we did, I think it looks better than the US options).


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

So glad I don't live in a State that requires the front license plate be worn.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmm dunno if our plates are thicker than the bar, I'm assuming that there are screw holes on the bar itself for the plate mount. It doesn't look like there is a lot of meat on the grille for screws. Glad that we don't need front plates.

So what's the standard grille look like (w/ plate mount) for NA?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Judging by the absence of the orange headlight ends, both cars are probably European.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Assuming this is just a mounting plate, how would one track down the part#?


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

lilmira said:


> If you don't need to have front plate, why don't you order the car without the front plate mount? Instead of a thick bar across, it will just be the grille. That's what I'm ordering.


It's not that I don't need it, I just liked the way the mount was on the A3. He took it off and it's the same grill as a3's without the mount. Unlike some audi's that require a totally different grill, so I was wondering if the S3 was the same.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I took mine off, they suck. 2screws and two clips, super easy. Just hope I don't get a citation now. Will keep the plate holder in the back seat... Always good to tell cops that someone tried to steal it.











VS


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> I took mine off, they suck. 2screws and two clips, super easy. Just hope I don't get a citation now. Will keep the plate holder in the back seat... Always good to tell cops that someone tried to steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for the pics as well.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm happy the plate holder is easily removable and doesn't leave any marks. Great for photoshoots! :laugh:


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

KingoftheWok said:


> I'm happy the plate holder is easily removable and doesn't leave any marks. Great for photoshoots! :laugh:


Well, I definitely broke my clips when removing mine. In my mind, it was just my car telling me that it wasn't wanted in the first place.

If I need to get one I will probably get one that mounts from my tow hook.


----------



## rchan928 (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if this part is orderable at no additional cost??

I ordered mine without it fearing it would look like the S4/S5 that has the unfortunate built in mount, BUT being in the San Francisco - Bay Area I know some cities (SF and San Mateo/Redwood City cops are dicks about it) here are sticklers about not having a front license plate. So I'd like to know I have the option of putting one on if worst case scenario I got stopped. *knock on wood*.

Hopefully it's not crazy expensive to order. If anyone knows or has info, that would be great!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't imagine it would be crazy expensive or hard to get - people move from no-front-plate states to front-plate states all the time.

Also: http://www.usmillworks.com/audi.html


----------



## Jenhao (Apr 13, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> I took mine off, they suck. 2screws and two clips, super easy. Just hope I don't get a citation now. Will keep the plate holder in the back seat... Always good to tell cops that someone tried to steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, car looks so much nicer without the plate. Could you please take a pic of the plate holder of how it attaches to the grill? I want to take mine off too but don't want to break anything un-intentionally.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## CivicAssassin (Oct 16, 2013)

Jenhao said:


> Wow, car looks so much nicer without the plate. Could you please take a pic of the plate holder of how it attaches to the grill? I want to take mine off too but don't want to break anything un-intentionally.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


There's a how to here


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking for front bracket since it's needed for NJ.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The Euro front plate filler looks a lot better for the 8V than the American license plate front plate holder.


----------



## BenGieCruz (Jan 31, 2013)

Oklahoma does not require a plate on the front which is tits! But i just recently moved to Belgium and gave Latkin Plates a try... gotta say that their brackets are super nice, specially the one for the A3/S3. no drilling required as it uses 2 hooks on the back that grip onto the vertical plastic lines on the grille! and it sits flush and its removable but above all super solid....

Only downsides are that since it's and euro plate it trips the front bottom sensors (only bothers me when i go on reverse lol)and that it took like 2 months for me to get it since it went home (OK) then got fwd to APO here in Belgium...

Before: 









After:


----------



## juvol (Apr 27, 2016)

hello,
BenGieCruz 

could you please tell me how did you the Belgium plate to the US frontgrill? Where did you by such a frame or fasteners?
Thanks


----------

